# 25 Food Things Only A New Mexican Would Understand!



## ibglowin (Dec 8, 2013)

Too good not to pass along. The pics are making me hungry! 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/12/06/new-mexican-food_n_4391381.html?utm_hp_ref=fb&src=sp&comm_ref=false


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 8, 2013)

Mike I have not had any of those dishes I am ashamed to admit but they sure do look good. I am interested in the roasted peppers as I do have access to one of those propane roasters. You peel the skin after you roast them? Then what do you do with them?


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 8, 2013)

You can actually use your gas grill but if you have access to a propane roaster you have a much easier way to roast a lot of chile in a short time. With any green chile (even poblano) you want to char the crap out of the outside skin. You want the chile to be a wilted shriveled up blackened limp thing when you pull it off the fire or roaster. Then put the chile in a plastic bag and seal it so that the steam and heat sweats the skin which will make it peel off easier. Let it sweat for about 30-60 min or so.

You need to peel off the outer skin which leaves a nice tender chile (whole) and you are ready to go. You can freeze the chile in a freezer bag and then thaw what you need and refreeze. Chop the chile up just before you use it then add into your dish or pizza or burger etc.

Aside from the green chile cheese burger which is to die for good one of the best uses is on pizza! A "Roadrunner" Pizza is Italian Sausage and green chile. 

Just an amazingly wonderful combination. The green chile breakfast burritos are a staple around here. Scrambled eggs, hash browns, sausage (or bacon), green chile, cheese all wrapped up in a flour tortilla. 

This time of year I like to make an Iron Skillet Breakfast Casserole. Its so easy and so good plus you cook and bake in the same pan. 

I use a whole pound of Owen's (or Jimmy Dean) tube sausage, 4 cups of hash browns, 1 cup chopped onion, 1 cup of HOT chopped Hatch green chile, about 10 eggs depending on their size and about 1.5 cups of cheese on top. 

Cook the sausage first, then add the onions, then add the hash browns into the pan, green chile, stir up well cook hash browns for a few minutes to brown, pat flat, pour the egg mixture (plus S&P and a little milk to help them fluff up) on top, sprinkle the cheese on top and bake for 40 mins at 350. 

Bon appetit!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 8, 2013)

i like this...i think i will make one day next week for dinner.
after growing up and living in louisiana for 35 years and eating all our food, then moving to tucosn, arizona was amazing.
alot of the food is similar as the food in new mexico.
I love green chili.....
I had not idea what a tamale was, are green chili, are pesole, are menudo.
Now there on my hit list to make every once in a while.
I think the food in new mexico and the food in arizona is the same...

I mean come on.......spanish rice, and jambalaya are pretty much the same.
one has meat the other does not.
Green chilli is almost identical to what we call sauce piquant.
And the sopapias are about the same as a biegnet
my keyboard is nuts..sorry for the spelling.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 8, 2013)

*Mexican fare*

do you do take out?

 i enjoy and make mexican food all the time,the flavors are exciting my favor chef is rick bayless considered by some the best in the states,yavous rancherios are my favorite for breakfast what time are you serving??????


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 8, 2013)

joe if you were here, i would gladly server you one plate at a time..of your choice.
I agree, he is an amazing mexican cusine chef...


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 8, 2013)

Mike that looks great. It looks like a dish that keeps coming up on facebook but made in a slow cooker. I also like the sounds of the Roadrunner pizza.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 8, 2013)

I saw that one on FB, looked disgusting in comparison to the Iron Skillet Breakfast Caserole. 

You can substitute green bell pepper for green chile and have an amazing breakfast for the Holidaze!


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm so glad my brother is marrying a Mexican...her food is AMAZING. 

So different from our German/Ukrainian/Jewish stuff that we grew up with!

Mike: I do my sweet and hot peppers on the BBQ like that all the time. Tastes incredible made into a salsa for the dead of winter. Also tomatoes.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Dec 8, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Too good not to pass along. The pics are making me hungry! ]



I laughed out loud!! I lived in NM for 10 years and after a week of not getting above 5 (WY) I miss it even more!! I took some of my enchilada sauce out of the freezer so I could have a little of NM tomorrow for dinner....I am lucky enough to get my Hatch green chilies from Bountiful Baskets...if you don't know about BB look it up, you may have it in your area and not even know about it! I only peeled jalapeno's once with out gloves....


----------



## chrisjw (Dec 8, 2013)

Mike, I make something similar but use the kettle type of potato chips instead of hash browns. Very good and a bit easier to make.

I'll be in Mexico next week and will be there for several months. Yes, lots of huevos rancheros, chile rellenos, carnitas, and fish tacos will be consumed. But surprisingly, they also have great hot dogs with a pile of fixins on steamed buns but the hot dog stands only open at night. Of course I will be bringing down some of my Brunello, Tempranillo, and Amarone. ...and it will be warm... aaahhhhhh, yesss


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 9, 2013)

I have gotten chile from Biad Chili. Excellent quality. They ship it overnight frozen and when it arrives its still a solid block of ice. The quality of the chili was also amazing. Looks like the HOT chile sells out fast and first but if you go with the roasted unpeeled you can still get the hotter varieties. I actually prefer to leave the skins on and then thaw (microwave) and peel just what I need right before I use it. Leaving the skins on protects the chile from freezer burn and helps to lock in the flavor better IMHO. Good stuff!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 9, 2013)

since we are talking food.....i will share this.
this is a true story. how to tell if a jalapeno is hot are not.
I had a friend that was by far the biggest pot smoker i have ever met, was wealthy, didnt work, just stayed home and played, etc...and buying stocks..
One day he asked if i wanted some jalapeno poppers, and i said yes..
so he stuffed them with cream cheese, wrapped in bacon, etc and grilled.
when we started eating them i notice there was no heat, hardly any.
and i asked if he bought jalapenos are something else becuase they were not hot...none no heat, nada, etc.
He said he didnt like the hot ones, so he only bought the mild are non hot.
I asked how in the hell he knew the difference...here is his explanation.
First off..he has spend hours and hours and hours figuring this out.
The more the point of the pepper the hotter it is, the more blunt the end of the pepper is, the less its hot.......if you get one thats really rounded its not hot at all..
Done belive me...try it.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 9, 2013)

When I was a teen I used to work picking and sorting green and red chili in Texas, we used to sort them in a running mechanic band and put them in packages with labels "mild' and "hot", and none of the people working there including me, had a clue how to figure out which one was which, so we used to just put them in any bag we wanted to, and until now I am not sure how people can figure out the heat of a chili...


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 9, 2013)

My last batch of "med hot" chile is pretty par for the course. Mild, mild, mild, OH ****! LOL 

I guess it averages out…...


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 10, 2013)

not sure if the roundness of chilis are the same as the jalapeno..maybe


----------



## tonyt (Dec 10, 2013)

All this talk of Jalapeno peppers reminds me of Texas A&M University developing a "mild" jalapeno - what the heck? Jalapenos are supposed to be hot! Develop a hotter jalapeno, that would be useful. 

The other thing that came to mind reading this thread is to say that in New Mexico green sauce is hotter than red sauce is quite the understatement.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 10, 2013)

I am lucky that I am close enough to New Mexico that we get green chiles in the grocery stores every September.
The first year this occurred after I met Manthing, he couldn't understand why I was buying such a ridiculous amount of green chiles. I would poke a couple of holes in them and roast them whole on the grill. Let them cool under a wet towel, then freeze them whole.
And the next trip to the grocery store, do it all over again until chiles stopped showing up. He thought it was ridiculous to have an entire freezer almost completely full of bags of chiles. 
Fast forward a few years. He gets it now.
Just this last week he was griping that we only have about 10 bags of chile left in the freezer.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 10, 2013)

Freeze it when you can..I just bought 25 2 gallon buckets to use for my black berries in late march...and I about to buy a crusher for them.
I hope to get at least 800 lbs this year....i will freeze all of them and pull when needed.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 10, 2013)

You always should ask Tony. I have been to a few Restaurants that have a red chili sauce so hot it will have you downing a glass of water/margarita with every bite and sweat starts to pour off your head!  

Most of the time, your right the green is hotter than the red! LOL



tonyt said:


> All this talk of Jalapeno peppers reminds me of Texas A&M University developing a "mild" jalapeno - what the heck? Jalapenos are supposed to be hot! Develop a hotter jalapeno, that would be useful.
> 
> The other thing that came to mind reading this thread is to say that in New Mexico green sauce is hotter than red sauce is quite the understatement.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 10, 2013)

A few years ago HEB started bringing in Green Chile and roasting them at several of their Hypermarkets. Our oldest daughter lives in SA and was thrilled to be able to pick up a pound or two of fresh roasted green chile. What's funny is that here in NM most people buy an entire gunny sack of them ~40lbs, some will buy 2-3 of them! Don't know how they use that much chile in a year. We usually split a sack with some friends and that's plenty for 12 months until next Fall.

The best smell in the world is the smell of roasted green chile at the farmers market in the Fall here in NM. 



Jericurl said:


> I am lucky that I am close enough to New Mexico that we get green chiles in the grocery stores every September.
> The first year this occurred after I met Manthing, he couldn't understand why I was buying such a ridiculous amount of green chiles. I would poke a couple of holes in them and roast them whole on the grill. Let them cool under a wet towel, then freeze them whole.
> And the next trip to the grocery store, do it all over again until chiles stopped showing up. He thought it was ridiculous to have an entire freezer almost completely full of bags of chiles.
> Fast forward a few years. He gets it now.
> Just this last week he was griping that we only have about 10 bags of chile left in the freezer.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh man...yea that smell will drive you crazy....We have an heb store here.
and every year they roast the hatch chilles...bout the only time I will stand in line, for anything.


----------

